# Adding Water



## ChanTheSuperDip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi i just bought 1 month old piranhas yesturday 
the guy at the store gave me two extra bags of water but when i filled my tank with it it wasnt enough
so i added some extra water and added nutrafin aqua plus and nutrafin cycle i let itfilter through the water for a couple hours before i put the fish in 
at first they were staying in one place but when i woke up they were swimming and eating
is this ok?


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm no expert, but when I put my fish in there were very shy at first. 2 months later they are circling and eating anything I throw in. I'd say your okay.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

ChanTheSuperDip said:


> Hi i just bought 1 month old piranhas yesturday
> the guy at the store gave me two extra bags of water but when i filled my tank with it it wasnt enough
> so i added some extra water and added nutrafin aqua plus and nutrafin cycle i let itfilter through the water for a couple hours before i put the fish in
> at first they were staying in one place but when i woke up they were swimming and eating
> is this ok?


Thats exactly what you are looking for..you want them to be swimming and eating as soon as possible after acclimation..it shows they are healthy and recovering well from transport and acclimation itself..If acclimated right fish should be exploring and eating 30 mins after acclimation..What you dont wanna see is a rapid breathing lathargic fish..so i think your good peace


----------

